# my 4 flowerhorns (new pics)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

biggest male:

















































female:
the tank divider got knocked down so she got beat up a bit, but nothing that wont heal right back up!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

smallest male:

































Med male:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good and healthy!

Are you thinking about breeding soon with the larger ones?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

not to sure what to do. tempting but i need to get a big female first!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

To bad i dont have my old one eye red one. Good luck on your search for a large female if you want to breed, some of those males will make some stunning fry!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man yeah i will keep my eye open for a nice female and maybe we will get some fry soon.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

any of thesse fish are for sale too. in no rush to sell but if some one wants them i am will to part.make room for a female once i get home from africa.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Great colour! I don't know anything about Flowerhorns but it's amazing how much the black markings on the side look like kanji!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah they mean diffrent things or so i am told. but yeah i am happy with them thus far.


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

They all look very healthy, and some very nice colouring too!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the comments! they are nice fish and seem to be happy hence the nicer colors.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice flowerhorns, they've got some realy nice patterning.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

agian thanks. with the clean water they really show up.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

with a Fluval 305 and a sponge filter and now a AC110 its way over filtured but i like clean clear water.


----------



## 604Myth (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! they turned out nice!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

cant wait to clear up room and get that little guy in a bigger tank to get him bigger!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

how can u get thesse guys more agressive? like to chace ur fingure along the glass and stuff?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

why do you want them more agressive? best way is to feed them live food IMO or have them in a comunity tank


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

cose it fun when they chace ur fingure and stuff. it amuses me!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new pics. sorry about the water i just had or am in an algee bloom. switched up the filters to fast. anyways here are some updated pics:

biggest male:









































2nd biggest male:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Smallest male:

























Female:


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i really like the look of the red one...
nice fish..


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

great pictures! cant wait to see the smaller one grown up


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks yeah i hope to get rid of the biggest one so that i can put the smaller one in there so if anyone wants a cheep flowerhorn name ur price.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Pm'd! =D haha


----------



## disco lad (May 11, 2010)

I would love one but my biggest tank I have is 25G.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hey yeah ull need at leats a 40 gallon for a full grown one.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

u can get a samller one tho like 2 inch or so.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The large red male has wicked red!!

How long have you had these flowerhorns?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

largest- a month, second largest- 3 months, smallest- 2 months and female 2 months


----------



## jag (Aug 13, 2010)

nice lump heads


----------



## jag (Aug 13, 2010)

trying to jump the post up


----------



## jag (Aug 13, 2010)

i have 3 male and one female i will be listing here


----------



## jag (Aug 13, 2010)

whats the number of posts again


----------



## jag (Aug 13, 2010)

i will also be selling all my tanks and gear getting out of the hobby


----------



## jag (Aug 13, 2010)

i have been off this site so long they deleted my profile


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

jag said:


> i have been off this site so long they deleted my profile


actually BCA crashed a few months back and everything was wiped out.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice looking flowerhorns, I am amazed that pleco doesnt get beat up. I heard flowerhorns didnt put up with them.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a plecos with flowerhorns, they seem to do ok


----------

